# Reading Greyhound & Speedway Track (Jan 09)



## vmlopes (Jan 16, 2009)

As per a recent leads and rumuors, dropped in on the way home.

This has been the home of Reading Racers speedway since 1975 and was shared with the greyhounds up until October 2008. The owners have really let the place go towards the end, and attendances were down and towards the end greyhound trainers and owners refused to run their dogs.

There is talk of a new Stadium but nothing certain.

The place is pretty trashed, the pits have gone the track that the rabbit went round on has also been teared up, access pretty straightforward, but certainly nothing to write home about.

Main Entrance.........















































Greyhound kennels, there are 64 of the small rooms all with there own fresh air circulation


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Whoa!! What the hell happened there?!! I've spent many a work xmas do in there. It had 'gone to the dogs' already, excuse the pun but I'm shocked to see it that trashed so soon. 
Still, nice to see more from the hometown Where are you from?


----------



## vmlopes (Jan 16, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> Whoa!! What the hell happened there?!! I've spent many a work xmas do in there. It had 'gone to the dogs' already, excuse the pun but I'm shocked to see it that trashed so soon.
> Still, nice to see more from the hometown Where are you from?



If thats your home town then its mine too, Reading


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Good good, I was a bit dumb, I could have read theat myself. Im in Emmer Green myself, maybe a meet up is in order?


----------



## vmlopes (Jan 16, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> Good good, I was a bit dumb, I could have read theat myself. Im in Emmer Green myself, maybe a meet up is in order?



Yes indeed, think Winchester is also on this forum he's from our neck of the woods..........

I'm from Tilehurst so we're not a million miles away from each other, have you got anything planned this weekend?? drop me a mail [email protected]

Done Fairmile and West Park recently so will have to get the photos up on here......

Speak soon


----------



## chelle (Jan 16, 2009)

*Reading Speedway*

I t looks so sad there....but then saying that our track at Swindon aint much better & it's stiil live


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool, I was up fairmile over the xmas break but it didn't last long. I'd be up for more of the likes though. I usually find myself going for the military stuff. I was thinking of going out tonight, I've got some shots I need to get for a college project. Not sure where though!!


----------



## sqwasher (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeez that's pretty wrecked considering it's only been closed 2 & a bit months! Thanks for posting.


----------



## vmlopes (Jan 16, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> Cool, I was up fairmile over the xmas break but it didn't last long. I'd be up for more of the likes though. I usually find myself going for the military stuff. I was thinking of going out tonight, I've got some shots I need to get for a college project. Not sure where though!!



Have PM'd you


----------



## Winchester (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, Caversham for me.

As I said on 28, good work


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 16, 2009)

You cant be far from me Winchester, I'm only on the Peppard Road.


----------



## LiamCH (Jan 16, 2009)

I find it a bit suspicious that it's been wrecked only about two months after closure. Could it be the owners for whatever reason? Planning or something? I don't think that chavs are that efficient!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Trust me, it's in whitley, my money is on the chavs!!


----------



## Winchester (Jan 16, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> You cant be far from me Winchester, I'm only on the Peppard Road.



In which case, I'll be driving past yours on the way back from work...

Liam, it's in chav central...


----------

